# March River Madness Sale



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

March River Madness @ The Boat People

1. 20% off Ortlieb Dry Duffle Bag Travel-Zip


2. The Rocky Mountain Rafts’ new river raft RMR 105 SB Storm

 FREE
•  3 Footcones
• 2 Flipline bags
• 2 Thwart grabloops
• 1 Rafters throw bag


The Storm will be available late April 2014.

Travel-Zip and Storm sale expires May 31, 2014

I can’t wait to get out into the sunshine, water, and boulders!


----------

